

Delay in starting Machine Learning course - elchief

Just got this email...<p>We're sorry to have to tell you that our Machine Learning course will be delayed further. There have naturally been legal and administrative issues to be sorted out in offering Stanford classes freely to the outside world, and it's just been taking time. We have, however, been able to take advantage of the extra time to debug and improve our course content!<p>We now expect that the course will start either late in February or early in March. We will let you know as soon as we hear a definite date. We apologize for the lack of communication in recent weeks; we kept hoping we would have a concrete launch date to give you, but that date has kept slipping.<p>Thanks so much for your patience! We are really sorry for repeatedly making you wait, and for any interference this causes in your schedules. We're as excited and anxious as you are to get started, and we both look forward to your joining us soon in Machine Learning!<p>Andrew Ng and the ML Course Staff
======
jemeshsu
What's the site url for the course signup? thanks

~~~
elchief
<http://www.ml-class.org/course/auth/welcome>

